# Boys or Girls



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

everyone said BOYS are better pet does it make a differents?? I like both Boys and Girls but girls i prefer!!! so wat do you think i should get boy are girl???? And people say Fancey rats wat is the differents in that is like better kind or wat??? 



Who is the owner of this web??? THANKS


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Personal choice. I "ran into" my first rat, a female so I choose female companions for her for obvious reasons. 
Fancy rat is the same as all rats, same species as the wild cousins.
Pick out one you like and find same sex buddies.


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I've only had females, so I'm bias ;D I didn't have the choice to pick from the two genders (females or no rats at all). My girls are about 6 months old and they are very active, very inquisitive, and just generally a lot of fun. I am hoping they mellow out a bit as they get older - I'd love to snuggle with them!


----------



## kymchi (Feb 23, 2009)

I currently have 4 girls and 1 boy (hoping to find him a companion soon) and I've noticed that my boy seems to be more laid back and less energetic then my girls.


----------



## Halie_and_Riley (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a boy and a girl, and I prefer males (wanted a male when I got the female, but he turned out to be she) because they are generally more laid back than females, and I've had enough rats too prove that! The female never stops moving, and the male likes to sit on my lap while I'm on the computer or watching TV. The only fault males have is the natural musky odor of them, and they mark. I can't make mine's smell go away, not even bathing helps.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

I own both male and female rats, but mine are hard to compare as my males are top eared and my females are dumbos so its hard to tell whats down to sex and whats down to breed. I do find however that there is not really much of a difference as they all have their active days and their quiet days, buy i do find the the males are genrelly more laid back and at least ten time more smelly!!!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I've only ever had male rats, I chose this mostly because males are more laid back and females are often prone to mammary tumors which is sad and can be expensive in removal. Although both sex's are sweet and males make just as good pets as females. So it's really down to personal preference.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

I got 2 female rats so thanks for the help and bye bye


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dumbo_Queen said:


> I own both male and female rats, but mine are hard to compare as my males are top eared and my females are dumbos so its hard to tell whats down to sex and whats down to breed.


Top eared rats and dumbo rats aren't a different breed from eachother.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Males tend to be more laid back and huggable,while girls are more outgoing and want to explore. But remember, each rat is different and you may get a female that just wants to be held or a male that just wants to explore.

Top earred and dumbo are both fancy rats, just different ear types.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

I have both males and females. Like others have said I find the females more active and the males more snuggly but the difference varies from rat to rat to rat and with age, and can be very small. The males do tend to be more smelly and mark a **** of a lot more and can become aggressive once they reach sexual maturity. 

The other major difference I've noticed is that if you are planning to have larger groups of rats in the future, my female rats have been much more accepting of introductions to new female rats than my male rats have been to introductions to new male rats.

I generally would advise to a new rat owner to get female rats or, funds allowing, to get a pair of neutered boys or a neutered boy and a female rat or two- makes for a very happy rat family!


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Corrie said:


> The other major difference I've noticed is that if you are planning to have larger groups of rats in the future, my female rats have been much more accepting of introductions to new female rats than my male rats have been to introductions to new male rats.


I'll second that, based on personal experience. I had two uneutered male rats, and when I got two baby male rats... even following all the introduction procedures to the letter still didn't work. Now, while I don't mind, I have to divide my play-time equally between the old male rats and the younger male rats. Of course, some male rats, even if not neutered, will accept other male rats in their territory, it can really depend on the personality.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

THANKS, umm i got 2 girls 1 of the girls is everwhere the other one is just there dont really go anywhere so 1 is hooden the other 1 is all black


----------



## kandiross (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 8 boys, all of them un-neutured, and have never had any problems with introductions. They're all like brothers now. But I fully expect for there to be trouble one day... I can't be lucky forever. 

Back to the initial question though, I love both but prefer males. I love hanging out playing video games or reading a book and having them all lounging on the bed with me. I often babysit my sisters girl rats and find it stressful having to constantly freak out over where they've run off to.


----------

